

Cray-1 Hardware Reference Manual - dlcmh
http://ed-thelen.org/comp-hist/CRAY-1-HardRefMan/CRAY-1-HRM.html

======
dang
A thread from 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1337157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1337157)

------
juliangamble
It was amazing hardware at the time.

What's incredible is you can now wear double the power of the Cray 2 on your
wrist: [http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/194367/does-the-
app...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/194367/does-the-apple-watch-
have-more-processing-power-than-a-cray-2-supercomputer)

------
kens
By the way, Ed Thelen (whose website has the manual) also runs the IBM 1401
website ([http://ibm-1401.info/](http://ibm-1401.info/)) with tons of
information about that old mainframe and the restored 1401s at the Computer
History Museum.

------
whoopdedo

        Each DD-19 has a capacity of 2.424 x 109 bits so that a
        maximum mass storage configuration could hold 9.7 x 109
        8-bit characters. 
    

Is that supposed to be 10^9?

~~~
lakkal
Yes. There's a chart in the linked manual that states it with the
superscripted 9.

